# Is my subfloor strong enough for 3/8" recycled glass tile?



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to install some tile I acquired on my bathroom floor and was curious if I built the foundation strong enough to support it. The bathroom is 8x8 and and I built the pier and beam foundation as such: the joists are 2x6 and are 16" apart and rest on beams every 4 feet. The plywood tongue and groove floor panels are 3/4", I think. 

I was going to install 1/2" backer board down 1st, mainly because I need the height to get up to where the toilet flange is glued, so I need about an inch. 
The recycled glass tile I bought is 3/8" deep and is quite heavy even at 12x12".
Any thoughts or suggestions on this application?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Beams 4' on center?? What size beams carry the ends of the 2X6 joists?? What carries the beams?? 

I've never used 2X6 for floor joists but they are good for ~9' @ 16" OC. 9' is the 'freespan' with support on the ends only. 

What you have is probably better than today's standards where 'engineered' joists are spaced ~19 1/4" OC and 5/8" OS (Oriented Strand) subfloor is used. 

IMO backer board is a must. Make sure the toilet flange is not recessed too deep or you will have to double up the wax seals to prevent leaks.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You definitely have more support than you need for most applications, assuming the beams themselves have adequate support. That depends on the beam size and support placement, but from the other specs I would imagine there's far more than enough support to prevent any deflection in a space so small.


----------

